# PS3 All-Stars Battle Royale



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

[yt]v1bQSw7FOUQ[/yt]

http://www.joystiq.com/2012/04/27/playstation-all-stars-battle-royale-smashes-through-the-playsta/

[yt]vhNlolp8U6g[/yt]

It took me a good ten seconds to realize I wasn't looking at Super Smash Bros. Brawl.

http://www.gametrailers.com/side-mi...-battle-royale-enters-the-arena-this-holiday/


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 27, 2012)

Now that's just sad.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

I dunno man, Parappa the Rapper is pretty murry.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 27, 2012)

personally im just surprised that sony didnt make a smash bros. close earlier 
i do like the idea itself but i dont think i like the idea that you can defeat your oponents with super moves only... attacks like that should be used to change the score to your favor, they shouldnt be your only means to defeat others. that means you will see them constantly and not just once or twice per mach which will definitely make them pretty boring.
not to mention that new players wont have any chance at all. they will just get pummeled until the oponent can crush them with a level 3 super attack


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> personally im just surprised that sony didnt make a smash bros. close earlier
> i do like the idea itself but i dont think i like the idea that you can defeat your oponents with super moves only... attacks like that should be used to change the score to your favor, they shouldnt be your only means to defeat others. that means you will see them constantly and not just once or twice per mach which will definitely make them pretty boring.
> not to mention that new players wont have any chance at all. they will just get pummeled until the oponent can crush them with a level 3 super attack


Huh? Where did it say you could only defeat your opponents with super moves?


----------



## Tybis (Apr 27, 2012)

I saw news of this some time back...
Hey, if it's a good game, and is similar to Smash Bros, then I'd probably buy it.
Anything while I'm waiting for Smash Bros. Universe.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/122/1223840p1.html

More information from IGN. Items? I hope they have the smarts to let people disable them!



Tybis said:


> Anything while I'm waiting for Smash Bros. Universe.


Hopefully this game will turn out to be serious competition for Smash Bros. That way they'll be pressured to make the game as good as it can possibly get.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> More information from IGN. Items? I hope they have the smarts to let people disable them!


I heard there's some sort of item/stage based on BUZZ. I reaaallly hope it's optional.


> Hopefully this game will turn out to be serious competition for Smash Bros. That way they'll be pressured to make the game as good as it can possibly get.


Competition is a welcome addition, even if they are basically ripping off Nintendo. I heard Punch Time Explosion was a joke...
I have a feeling that this might end up in similar vein to Playstation Move - basically what Nintendo did, with better technology. Problem was, it was too little too late.
I have hope though!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't think people will care that it's copying Brawl. In fact, people probably will be interested in this because it's basically Brawl but with characters that you'd never see in it. If it's done well, I can imagine it being wildly popular.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2012)

Fuck this game and Smash

Power Stone is still the greatest party game ever made.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you even believe half the things you say?


----------



## Xenke (Apr 27, 2012)

I... don't think this game formula works with non-nintendo characters. ;~;



Imperial Impact said:


> greatest party game



You didn't say _Anticipation_.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Do you even believe half the things you say?


----------



## Corto (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey cut that shit out.


On topic: If they don't include Crash Bandicoot then I'm shooting someone.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> SirRobisaretard.png


_But it looked so cool!!_



Corto said:


> On topic: If they don't include Crash Bandicoot then I'm shooting someone.


Crash Bandicoot is owned by Activision, but there will be third party entries in this. Considering all the other third party choices though, the odds seem to be against him.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2012)

Corto said:


> If they don't include Crash Bandicoot then I'm shooting someone.



Well you might as well do it because Sony doesn't own Rare anymore.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Well you might as well do it because Sony doesn't own Rare anymore.


Sony never owned Rare, nor is Crash Bandicoot made by Rare. *_*

Are you thinking of Banjo Kazooie??


----------



## Corto (Apr 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Well you might as well do it because Sony doesn't own Rare anymore.


Nothing about this sentence makes sense.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 27, 2012)

10 seconds? Not even hacking has managed to make _Brawl_ look like that, though a bit more effort should do it.

Anyway, I'll agree it should be good if this manages to rival the _Smash_ series, so that Sakurai won't make anything like what he did again. Although, didn't Sakurai leave _Smash_ to keep working on _Kirby_?

Edit: my bad, he didn't.
Anyway... Off-topic: Give Peach her Melee Down-Smash and Float Cancelling back for the fourth installment.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> 10 seconds? Not even hacking has managed to make _Brawl_ look like that, though a bit more effort should do it.


Fat Princess both looks like Peach -and- she was floaty and -and- she used Peach Bomber.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Fat Princess both looks like Peach -and- she was floaty and -and- she used Peach Bomber.



What? I hadn't noticed, thanks for this... what game does she come from? Floaty, floating, pink dress, blonde, Peach Bomber, even the spinning animation for the jump, don't tell me she also grabs stuff out of nowhere from the ground.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> What? I hadn't noticed, thanks for this... what game does she come from? Floaty, floating, pink dress, blonde, Peach Bomber, even the spinning animation for the jump, don't tell me she also grabs stuff out of nowhere from the ground.


Nah, the similarities probably end there. She is from a capture the flag type game of the same name.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Although, didn't Sakurai leave _Smash_ to keep working on _Kirby_?


And Kid Icarus: Uprising.


SirRob said:


> Are you thinking of Banjo Kazooie??


Yes.


Corto said:


> Nothing about this sentence makes sense.



Neither is creating bloodshed over something small.

Oops.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll be so mad if there isn't some type of Chimera in that game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2012)

I love when companies have the balls to rip off one another (and then mess up), adds to the humor.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> I love when companies have the balls to rip off one another (and then mess up), adds to the humor.


Totally too soon to say they messed up.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Totally too soon to say they messed up.



Sony brands are just not iconic to be merged like this.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Sony brands are just not iconic to be merged like this.


Alternatively, if this game is good it could popularize these brands and encourage Sony to continue making games for them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Alternatively, if this game is good it could popularize these brands and encourage Sony to continue making games for them.



Playstation Move.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Playstation Move.


I don't think people will care that it's copying Brawl. In fact, people probably will be interested in this because it's basically Brawl but with characters that you'd never see in it. If it's done well, I can imagine it being wildly popular.

...Okay, so my logic is circular. Thank you for pointing that out.

But the reviews are good..!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> But the reviews are good..!



Because sonyfags.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Because sonyfags.


Oh pshaw, I doubt those people invited to play the demo had any connection to Sony!


----------



## Tybis (Apr 27, 2012)

Sackboy
is what they need!



Ariosto said:


> 10 seconds? Not even hacking has managed to make _Brawl_ look like that, though a bit more effort should do it.


This is
the Wii you're talking about.



> Anyway... Off-topic: Give Peach her Melee Down-Smash and Float Cancelling back for the fourth installment.


Also off topic: I stopped caring on the fourth Smash ever since Minus. My hopes for Universe(?) aren't the best, whether they go more Melee or Brawl.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Also off topic: I stopped caring on the fourth Smash ever since Minus.


You people and your real life friends..!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2012)

playstatin smash bros brawl fight erena 4 evo 2013


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> playstatin smash bros brawl fight erena 4 evo 2013


You really shouldn't post when you're drunk, P-chan... careful!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2012)

SirRob said:


> You really shouldn't post when you're drunk, P-chan... careful!



I was mocking this pile of shit game.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> I was mocking this pile of shit game.


Trying to cover up for your drunk posting, eh? I know, I know, you don't want Corto to yell at you again.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Trying to cover up for your drunk posting, eh? I know, I know, you don't want Corto to yell at you again.



What kind of person drinks in the middle of the day?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> What kind of person drinks in the middle of the day?


I don't know. Maybe you could tell me over MSN?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I don't know. Maybe you could tell me over MSN?



A faith worser than death itself...


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 6, 2012)

Eh, I might pass on this one.
Possible E3 Character Reveals:
Ratchet (+ Clank + Qwark)
Jack
Daxter
Nathan Drake mebbe (they already revealed the Killzone guy. Good chance he's next)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 7, 2012)

aanyone else think that only being able to kill with supers is a horribly stupid idea?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 7, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> aanyone else think that only being able to kill with supers is a horribly stupid idea?



Not as stupid as X-Factor, Gems, Ultra Combos and Pandora Mode.


----------



## Tybis (May 7, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> aanyone else think that only being able to kill with supers is a horribly stupid idea?


It certainly seems limiting.
And I don't like to feel limited, I want to have a variety of options in a fight.
So yes.


----------



## Ikrit (May 7, 2012)

i'm not super smash brothers! i'm my original game all star battle royale!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 7, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Not as stupid as X-Factor, Gems, Ultra Combos and Pandora Mode.


i would say it's at least stupider than ultra combos since no ultra combos are broken and if someone is fishing for it it can be easily seen and avoided. but it's also depends on the supers like apparently a couple of the characters have a fullscreen instant kill super.
xfactor makes matches hella hype :v
gems are stupider than that.
Pandora mode is just shitty and gives you 7 seconds to lose mode that no one really uses.


----------



## Tybis (May 7, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i'm not super smash brothers! i'm my original game all star battle royale!


*goes to classes in order to feel better about itself*
"I DO believe in fairies AM an original game. I am! I am!"
"I AM an original game. I am! I am!"
"C'mon, everybody join in!"


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 7, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> no ultra combos are broken.


Ultra Combos do like 300~500 damage


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> xfactor makes matches hella hype :v


----------



## Tybis (May 7, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


>


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 7, 2012)

Tybis said:


>



That .gif would get LizardKing's PP wet.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 8, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Ultra Combos do like 300~500 damage


that's a lot less than instant kill, also the fact they can be blocked. Even though they can be combo'd into they don't do max damage in combos. also none are full screen instant kills, the ones that can go full screen are generally very slow also all ultras can be blocked/avoided. also theirs the fact that they're not forced to use you can kill in that game with anything else, so the game is not centered around how good ultra combos are and balance is not based on who has the best ultra combo.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 8, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that's a lot less than instant kill, also the fact they can be blocked. Even though they can be combo'd into they don't do max damage in combos. also none are full screen instant kills, the ones that can go full screen are generally very slow also all ultras can be blocked/avoided. also theirs the fact that they're not forced to use you can kill in that game with anything else, so the game is not centered around how good ultra combos are and balance is not based on who has the best ultra combo.



Yeah but that shit is still fucking retarded for fucking Street Fighter.


----------



## Seian Verian (May 8, 2012)

While I am interested in the idea of a Smash Bros.-like game that isn't just limited to Nintendo, for some reason this... It doesn't seem like it'd be quite the same, or work out as well. The styles of the different characters just in how they -exist- seems to clash a great deal. Compare the look of Fat Princess to Parappa the Rapper to other sorts of characters. It looks like more of an insane mish-mash than Smash ever was, and not necessarily in a good way.

That said, the stages look cool at least


----------



## SirRob (Jul 5, 2012)

Snake quite possibly might be in this game, as his voice actor is apparently working on it.

TRAITOR!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;sBvCgqT1Vwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBvCgqT1Vwk&amp;feature=plcp[/video]

O^O


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2012)

[yt]OSvLQDUQ858[/yt]

WHAT THE HECK KINDA CRAP ARE YOU PULLING ON US NAMCO?!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 6, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> O^O


That was possibly the single stupidest video game related thing I've ever seen. 

basically he just tried to say that 
1. All of the smash bros characters are famous and related and this is why it's successful (uhhh, no. Especially not for NA who didn't even HAVE a Fire Emblem game when Marth/Roy joined the squad)
2. The PSASBR team will feature mostly nobodies. (Like no one is going to have heard of Parappa, Sly Cooper, Sweet Tooth, Sackboy, Drake, etc...)
3. That WELL COLE MCGRATH ISN'T IN THE SAME GAME WITH SWEET TOOTH ALREADY SO OBVIOUSLY THIS GAME IS GOING TO FAIL BECAUSE USERS WON'T BE FAMILIAR WITH HIM. 


It takes pants on head levels of retarded to use those as the conclusions why the game will fail.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 7, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> That was possibly the single stupidest video game related thing I've ever seen.
> 
> basically he just tried to say that
> 1. All of the smash bros characters are famous and related and this is why it's successful (uhhh, no. Especially not for NA who didn't even HAVE a Fire Emblem game when Marth/Roy joined the squad)
> ...


His main point i think was that Nintendo characters were well known while sony characters are not. none of the characters you listed are even close to being as well known as someone like kirby or starfox who aren't even the main most popular nintendo characters. Also the characters in allstarts feel way way more awkwardly put together than the ones in super smash bros. However he was wrong about the success of the n64 game, it wasn't a huge success and only really sold well in north america. Also i'm pretty sure the FE characters where put in  because nintendo wanted to see how the NA fanbase would react to them so they could sell fire emblem games in NA. Also super smash bros was a game like any other which is why it got so much interest. o yea also their original ad campaign was just amazing.
[video=youtube;K783SDTBKmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K783SDTBKmg[/video]
The guy was wrong on somethings but he is far from the stupidest video game related person i have seen, i know a couple IGN things that were WAY WAY WAY WAY worse.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 7, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Also i'm pretty sure the FE characters where put in  because nintendo wanted to see how the NA fanbase would react to them so they could sell fire emblem games in NA.


Fire Emblem is one of Nintendo's largest series (It already had five games to its name by Super Smash Bros Melee, more games than Metroid and Star Fox), no way would it be included just to test the NA fanbase.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2012)

People hacked the beta and have found several unrevealed characters:

Raiden from Metal Gear Solid
Dante from Devil May Cry
Ratchet from Ratchet & Clank
Sackboy from Little BIG Planet
Spike from Ape Escape
Sir Daniel Fortesque from MediEvil
Nariko from Heavenly Sword
Evil Cole from inFAMOUS

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=484424

The heck did they do to Spike


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 29, 2012)

Naked cartwheels should be raidens level 3 super :v


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Naked cartwheels should be raidens level 3 super :v


Relieved they didn't steal Snake from us


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 29, 2012)

i wonder if dante will have around 2 times more moves than any other character in this like he does in umvc3


----------



## Arekkusu (Jul 30, 2012)

I see a vid about this not long ago and they said heihachi Mishima (old guy in tekken) (tekken=fighting game) will be in it and I saw gamplay using him. It looks ok.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 30, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i wonder if dante will have around 2 times more moves than any other character in this like he does in umvc3



Oh gawsh... :/
51 moves? Are you kidding me?!


----------



## Horny Sceptile (Jul 30, 2012)

Ratchet yes!!! And its pretty cool that raidens in it, doesnt that mean snake pretty much has to be...?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 30, 2012)

Horny Sceptile said:


> Ratchet yes!!! And its pretty cool that raidens in it, doesnt that mean snake pretty much has to be...?


Actually this pretty much confirms Snake won't be playable. They wouldn't have two third party characters from the same game... although I guess with Evil Cole, anything goes.


----------



## Horny Sceptile (Jul 30, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Actually this pretty much confirms Snake won't be playable. They wouldn't have two third party characters from the same game... although I guess with Evil Cole, anything goes.



Plus there will probably be alot of demand for him. But I think that fact that he is also in smash bros could affect it.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 30, 2012)

As much as I taunt this game for being a Smash Bros. clone, I will be buying it. The BioShock stage, Jak/Daxter's official announcement, Sir Daniel and Ratchet, the Sly Cooper stage, and Sly and PaRappa, and Spike? I was a PS1/2 kid before I got my 64/GameCube, so all of those games (besides BioShock of course) were classics and favorites. I'm still irked about the "super kills only" thing but what can you do. This should tide me over until Smash Bros. 4


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 3, 2012)

I actually think this game will do well. Big Daddy, Jak & Daxter, and Sir Dan sealed the deal for me. Now all they need is Crash Bandicoot and Spyro the Dragon, and the game will be perfect.


----------



## Corto (Sep 3, 2012)

Today I noticed that HOLY SHITFUCK, THEY ACTUALLY READ MY MIND AND INCLUDED SIR DAN? FUCKING BALLS YEAH OH HELL SHITFUCK YESSSSS. Awesomeeeeee.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 3, 2012)

Corto said:


> Today I noticed that HOLY SHITFUCK, THEY ACTUALLY READ MY MIND AND INCLUDED SIR DAN? FUCKING BALLS YEAH OH HELL SHITFUCK YESSSSS. Awesomeeeeee.



I know. I was really hoping for Sir Dan myself.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm in the beta for this and it's pretty shitty at first but as soon as you get used to the different style of fighting(plays completely different than smash bros basically despite looking the same), it gets better. 

I don't think I can really say anything more about it, but I think it has promise.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 3, 2012)

Kind of annoys me that a lot of people think that this is a Brawl clone. It isn't. True, it follows the beat-em-up mashup genre that Smash Bros. uses, but that doesn't make it a Brawl clone.


----------



## Ash (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks fun to me.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm really hoping that if they add Spyro the Dragon, they keep with the real Spyro, the one on the PS1 and subsequent PS2 games. Legend of Spyro would be fine if they used the Dawn of the Dragon model, but please don't use that abomination Skylanders Spyro.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm personally looking forward to this game. I was a huge fan of all the Super Smash Bros games, I'm also a huge fan of all the PS games and their characters, so I don't see why I shouldn't be getting this...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 28, 2012)

Spoiler: Neogaf Rumor



I do frequent voice work with many of the teams at Sony and two of my good friends were part of the layoff, hence how I know about any of this.

It's a sad situation that was never really explained publicly but it's important to consider when you look at the current state of PSASBR pre-launch hype.

Long story short, Superbot and SCEA signed agreements with each of the third parties providing characters for All Stars (specifically Raiden and Dante) that their characters would be revealed "to best accommodate the needs" of the character's developers.

Dante and Raiden were each supposed to get character reveals trailers akin to the Sonic in Smash Bros trailer; the trailer would act as both hype for a new All Star and hype for their upcoming game (Revegance). These were gentleman's agreements. Once the leak happened, Superbot and SCEA went into panic mode and realized that the majority of their work on the title was just given an early blow-out, potentially killing any sort of carefully timed pre-launch hype.

In order to continue hype, SCEA's marketing team contacted Paul Gale, who first revealed the game on his blog as "Title Fight". Realizing that he could be used as a scapegoat for false advertising, they bribed him (though the extent of which is something I do not know the specifics of) and told him to quote "go nuts".

Realizing a potential destruction of his reputation if done incorrectly, Gale carefully timed out "leaks" and "teases" and purposely laced them with vague and false information in order to pump the fan base up for release.

Flashforward to about three weeks ago, SCEJ catches wind of Platinum's video interview where they openly bash the title, the way it's being handled (since they never got a full reveal akin to what Superbot and SCEA promised for Raiden) and do nothing to quiet or combat Kamiya's Twitter statement that the game is "a Smash Bros. rip-off".

SCEJ then sent an executive decision SCEA's way to make "necessary re-arrangements" of the marketing and PR team in North America and directly urged Superbot to begin development on downloadable content that lines up with the fake leaks in order to keep good will with their early consumers who are obviously informed of leaks and rumors long before release.

While the Sony PR firings had a lot to do with the way the holiday line-up was presented at TGS, the PSASBR issues acted as a major catalyst to the decision.

It's worth nothing that all but three of the SCEA PR and marketing staff originally assigned to PS All Stars is still working on the project. The others were either fired during the post-TGS lay-offs or were assigned to new projects.

Source: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=493575


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 28, 2012)

I'M NOT SUPER SMASH BROTHERS, I'M MY ORIGINAL VIDEO GAME, ALL-STAR BATTLE ROYALE


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 30, 2012)

I can forgive the Raiden and Dante plays. They are both attempts at advertising their respective upcoming games. 

However, the amount of fan support for Crash and Spyro to be in their original forms should pretty much guarantee that both of them will be in those renditions that many fans know and love. That's the hope, anyway.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2012)

I would imagine Crash would be made DLC if the game sold well and if Activision would actually let them use the character. But he and Spyro almost definitely will not be a part of the starting cast, not at this point.


----------



## Percy (Sep 30, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I would imagine Crash would be made DLC if the game sold well and if Activision would actually let them use the character. But he and Spyro almost definitely will not be a part of the starting cast, not at this point.


That would be quite interesting. Even more interesting would be his moveset.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 1, 2012)

I figured that at this point in the process, it is unlikely that they will be in the starting cast. However, as I've stated, if they are included, and they are in their original forms, then that would be excellent.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 1, 2012)

The starting cast is finalized already. 20 characters.


Sad there isn't a Resistance character. Hopefully DLC.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 1, 2012)

This game looks like shit.  But it's a PS3 exclusive so therefore I will buy it.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 1, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> The starting cast is finalized already. 20 characters.
> 
> 
> Sad there isn't a Resistance character. Hopefully DLC.



A Chimera Hybrid or Nathan Hale would be cool additions. Potential rivals for Radec perhaps?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> A Chimera Hybrid or Nathan Hale would be cool additions. Potential rivals for Radec perhaps?


I think a Chimera would be a much better addition than Hale, unless they gave Hale mind powers from the end of R2 or something. He's just too generic of a soldier person when they already have Radec. 


But yeah, rivals for sure.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 25, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I think a Chimera would be a much better addition than Hale, unless they gave Hale mind powers from the end of R2 or something. He's just too generic of a soldier person when they already have Radec.
> 
> 
> But yeah, rivals for sure.



A Chimera Hybrid would be perfect. It would absolutely fit as a rival for Radec. Resistance and Killzone are in a sense rival FPS's. 

Anyone playing the beta? I'm doing well with Radec thus far, but I'm getting sick of people using Kratos to death. He's getting easy to counter for me because I've fought against Kratos players so much.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 28, 2012)

So anyone else get to play the beta?
i found the game surprisingly fun. 
My favorite character was sly cooper. It was fun being invisible and walking right past level 3 kratos without getting hit. sly seems like a character who doesn't get the most kills but gets killed the least. Also i kind of liked the menu music.
However the game seems to have horrible balance both in mode and characters. The default mode seems to be naturally imbalanced since it relys on two things, how fast you can gain meter, and how good your supers are. Character wise kratos and killzone guy seem blatantly better than the rest and i'm pretty sure killzone guys X button jabs are an infinite. While fat princess seems kind of miserably bad. Also the stages are odd, like why the fuck does a rachet and clank place turn to hydra boss fight? it wasn't even by an ocean and this change feels very weird in a match.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 28, 2012)

I played the beta. It was.... really meh... Sony got really fucking lazy with the overall presentation/sound and visuals from what was seen from the demo. Also....





â€‹THIS GAME IS SLOWER THAN BRAWL! HOW ONE DOES THIS I DON'T EVEN-


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 28, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I played the beta. It was.... really meh... Sony got really fucking lazy with the overall presentation/sound and visuals from what was seen from the demo. Also....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cause nothing happens till someone uses a super. also i'm not sure if the time is actual time or marvel seconds(essentially double what the timer says), which may be why it feels longer..


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 28, 2012)

lol DmC Dante


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 29, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> So anyone else get to play the beta?
> i found the game surprisingly fun.
> My favorite character was sly cooper. It was fun being invisible and walking right past level 3 kratos without getting hit. sly seems like a character who doesn't get the most kills but gets killed the least. Also i kind of liked the menu music.
> However the game seems to have horrible balance both in mode and characters. The default mode seems to be naturally imbalanced since it relys on two things, how fast you can gain meter, and how good your supers are. Character wise kratos and killzone guy seem blatantly better than the rest and i'm pretty sure killzone guys X button jabs are an infinite. While fat princess seems kind of miserably bad. Also the stages are odd, like why the fuck does a rachet and clank place turn to hydra boss fight? it wasn't even by an ocean and this change feels very weird in a match.



The reason the stages change like that is because it's trying to sell the universe cross-over for the game. It's not only the characters crossing over in the game, it's their respective worlds as well. 

Also, Kratos seems very overpowered so far. Radec I'll disagree with you. Radec can play distance well, and is decent up close. He's a good all-round character. Kratos can build AP way too fast compared to the other characters. I swear I've seen more Lv. 3 Kratos' then anything else in the beta. Still, it is satisfying to get a Lv. 3 Radec and just mow down all the Kratos players. *dark grin* 

Fat Princess doesn't seem all that strong, I'll agree with you there. 
Parappa seems balanced in a way, but his supers are easy to dodge if you time your dodges right. 

I'll give you Sly. He does seem like a character that has a middle ground. I've yet to see Sly win a match, but he can put up quite a fight with his Lv. 2 & 3 supers.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 29, 2012)

well kratos level 3 is easier to avoid than radecs, if you do jump attacks with up in the air you will go higher and it will be hard for him to hit you. also sly can just invisible run around him. also radec is more than decent at both, like i said before i'm pretty sure his jabs are an infinite combo, also he has the only full screen projectile that builds him lots of AP. i don't know how anyone in the beta could do better projectile wise than his full screen stuff and a electric grenade with a good spread stun.


----------



## Aquin (Nov 4, 2012)

I might pre-order this. I have been heavily disappointed with ALOT of new games lately though. I find myself going back to the classics.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 4, 2012)

well you shouldn't go with this one the X3. just play any other current form of any of the main fighting games series, those are all at their pieque. The only way i can see this game not disapointing you is if you have no expectations for it an expect it to be terrible, like i did.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm heavily disappointed at the level of skepticism for this game. It looks great, has a unique position within the mash-up brawler genre, and is bound to be a success. 

[yt]RxTYkuSIjk4[/yt]

Besides, I not just speaking as someone who will definitely be buying it, (I paid off my pre-order) but I also say let's see what it has to offer outside the beta in the real game before you try and make judgement calls on it. Don't look at this like you would SSBB, because it's not SSBB, and it never was intended to be anything related to it. 

Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale is its own game, and will continue to be.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 19, 2012)

I knew Ganondorf would be the final boss


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 19, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> lol DmC Dante


.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 20, 2012)

I picked up the game today. The roaster is a little lack luster when it comes to highlighting playstation history, however, the game mechanics for each character are somewhat unique in a sense where there's a learning curve to pick up characters (and the reward factor for being able to learn those characters). Some of the action though is really slow though, for half the time it feels like you're grinding then it is having fun. I sort of am disappointed that they'd choose to use the new Dante rather then the old Dante (the one that, I dunno, defined the DMC franchise), but that's personal opinion for the most part. The stages have very nice visuals and nice transitions, and I really enjoy the fact that they allow you to keep stage hazards on or off so that you can play your favorite stages without worry of being boned by a big ass axe splitting you in two from the background. 


Overall, I give it a 6/10 initially. These kind of games are a party game and due to the very nature that there's a steep learning curve to playing individual characters rather then being able to simply pick someone up and play with general knowledge of the game. Because of that, I feel as if it will cause people to recluse to using a smaller group of people only because picking up another character for the first time will require having to learn how their moves link up. 


Also note, this game should be played with 4 people imo, playing it 1v1 gets really dull, even when playing vs a human. Sony fell short with this game, but there is still fun to be had with it.



Edit: One more thing, some of the super specials are hilarious (especially heihachi's ultimate). The only downside is that some characters are limited to the amount of people they can kill with their ults (some of which auto kill everyone on the screen, while others are given time ults in which they can potentially kill 3 people twice in one ult). Some level 2's are better than others ect. ect. Again, I believe that it all comes down to people actually learning their characters to properly use their level 1/2/ults, but some characters are given a better advantage over others.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 21, 2012)

did you try kratos or killzone guy? :v
seriously kratos seems balls easy to use.


----------

